# Need info on Goodyear bicycle



## alecburns (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey all!

Having just started college and looking for a cool way to get around campus, while not using my beautiful 1941 Columbia, I searched CL to see if I could find a rough condition fat tire to fix up, sleek up, and ride up. So I found this Goodyear! But I cant find any actual info pertaining to this bicycle. I can only find Double Eagles, a Hiway Patrol, and a Columbia Built. As far as I can tell the chainguard, front fender, (fork bars?), and grips are missing/incorrect.

So, I turn to the bike enthusiasts to see if they have an idea as to the *year*, what's *missing/incorrect*, and it's collector's *value*? If its rare I don't really want to because I plan on having a rough rider.

Thank you all!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 8, 2017)

Serial # would be under the bottom bracket, that'll pin it down. You could find all the missing parts relatively enexpensively and have a unique old rider.


----------



## alecburns (Sep 9, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Serial # would be under the bottom bracket, that'll pin it down. You could find all the missing parts relatively enexpensively and have a unique old rider.




Well the whole concept behind it all if I get it would be to take off the back fender, replace the grips, upholster the seat, and put some white tires on it. The idea is to have something vintage and unique, while still not being real attractive to bike thieves. Also the lighter it is the easier it'll be to take on the bus.


----------



## mike j (Sep 9, 2017)

Yours looks to be a 1950's Westfield (Columbia). Not a terribly uncommon bike, but good bones for a klunker. The seat, chainring & truss rod stays all look original to it. Here is a photo of one I put together a couple of years ago as a vacation beater. Kind of cool, but not too desirable to thieves. You're on the right track with this one, good luck & have fun w/ it.


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2017)

Late 50s Westfield built bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 9, 2017)

Serial should be on the rear dropout. The series reset back to A in 1955.


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2017)

Straighten that fork or have someone do it.Will ride much better.


----------



## alecburns (Sep 9, 2017)

What would you guys pay for a bike like this in it's current condition?


----------



## alecburns (Sep 9, 2017)

mike j said:


> Yours looks to be a 1950's Westfield (Columbia). Not a terribly uncommon bike, but good bones for a klunker. The seat, chainring & truss rod stays all look original to it. Here is a photo of one I put together a couple of years ago as a vacation beater. Kind of cool, but not too desirable to thieves. You're on the right track with this one, good luck & have fun w/ it.




Beautiful!


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 9, 2017)

Those 50s  Columbia built frames make nice riders. That Goodyear is a perfect bike for you to build to your liking. Try to get the fork straightened, vincev is right. It will make it ride much better. 

Here's one I built out of a Columbia frame as an ice bike with studded tires for winter riding.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)

alecburns said:


> What would you guys pay for a bike like this in it's current condition?



 About $150 depending on if you want it and how long you have been doing this....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2017)

any rideable bike is attractive to thieves.


----------



## Snitch (May 6, 2021)

My sister and I got Goodyear 26" bikes for Christmas in the late 1950s -- both boy's and girl's models, of course.  It was my first bike.  But I can tell you that it looks nothing like your photo.  I don't know the bike terms, but I had a round-ish insert in the crossbars.  When I later graduated to a 3-speed Royce Union bike, I never rode it again.  And because the Hell Drivers came to our county fair every summer.... well, you can imagine that beating that bike took jumping over ramps.  It's also when I got my first took kit to change flat tires.


----------

